# IP Weiterleitung Frage



## nedodu (17. Nov. 2008)

*Ich weiß den Fachausdruck nicht, ich versuchst mal zu erklären:*

Eine Seite hat eine eigene IP, wenn die IP aufgerufen wird kommt ja standardmäßig _"Geteilte IP-Adresse"_ *(Nebenfrage:* Ist _"Geteilte IP-Adresse"_ nicht inkorrekt? Nur die eine Seite hostet auf der IP..... ) ich will das die Seite angezeigt wird und nicht die Standardseite...

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen und so ist es versätndl9ich.

thx.
*nedodu*


----------



## Till (17. Nov. 2008)

ISPConfig unterstützt keine IP basierten vhosts, Du musst auf eine Webseite immer mit der Domain zugreifen.


----------



## rihocu2 (1. März 2009)

warum nicht ??


----------



## Till (2. März 2009)

Weil ISPConfig 2 nur namebased vhosts untetstützt und es nicht geplant ist ipbased vhosts einzubauen. Wenn Du ipbased vhosts haben willst, dann nimm halt ispconfig 3.


----------



## rihocu2 (2. März 2009)

Aso. Wie stabil ist die aktuelle ispconfig 3 version den? setzt du die produktiv ein? würdest du sagen das man ispconfig 3 schon produktiv einsetzen kann?


----------



## planet_fox (2. März 2009)

Also der Mail bereich läuft sehr stabil. Im Webbereich kann ich auch nicht klagen. Bis auf die Dinge die es noch nicht gibt oder noch im Bugtracker laufen bin ich begeistert und bei mir läuft der Server seit 14Tagen im Produktiv Einsatz. 
Schau dir mal die vm an.


----------



## rihocu2 (3. März 2009)

Danke für die Review ich installiere es mal gleich.


----------



## Benny (7. März 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Wenn Du ipbased vhosts haben willst, dann nimm halt ispconfig 3.


Habe ISPConfig 3 installiert. Wie mache ich nun wenn die IP Adresse aufgerufen wird man zu einer Seite auf dem Server weitergeleitet wird?

Gruß,
Benny


----------



## Till (7. März 2009)

Du wählst Die IP Adresse in den Einstellungen des Webs aus.


----------



## Benny (7. März 2009)

Beim Punkt Web Domain ~> IP-Adresse zeigt er nur ein * im Kästchen an. Es sollte die Hauptipadresse + mein Subnetz erkannt werden.

Gruß,
Benny


----------



## Till (8. März 2009)

Du hast vergessen die IP Adresse im Bereich der Server einstellungen anzulegen.


----------



## Benny (8. März 2009)

Ach so. Hatte irgendwie im Hinterkopf das die von alleine erkannt werden, auch wenn ich lange nicht mehr mit ISPConfig gearbeitet habe.
Scheint noch ziemlich buggy zu sein wie ich gerade feststellen musste, ich lass es lieber.

Gruß,
Benny


----------



## Till (8. März 2009)

> Ach so. Hatte irgendwie im Hinterkopf das die von alleine erkannt werden, auch wenn ich lange nicht mehr mit ISPConfig gearbeitet habe.


Wieso sollten sie. Die Angeb der IP's sind nur für ip based vhosts nötig, sonst nicht. Ansonsten sollten sie auch garnicht angegenebn werden.



> Scheint noch ziemlich buggy zu sein wie ich gerade feststellen musste, ich lass es lieber.


Das denke ich nicht. Es laufen schon viele Systeme im Produktivumgebungen damit von denen ich weiß und ein paar weitere tausend sind installiert. hat also wohl auch was mit Deinem setup zu tun.


----------



## Benny (8. März 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Das denke ich nicht. Es laufen schon viele Systeme im Produktivumgebungen damit von denen ich weiß und ein paar weitere tausend sind installiert. hat also wohl auch was mit Deinem setup zu tun.


Hat sicher nichts mit meinem Setup zutun. Bis jetzt laufen immerhin über 40 Websites auf dem Server tadelloser als es jemals war, nicht mal in Plesk, Confixx, SysCP uva. ging das so reibungslos. Allerdings sind mir nicht wenige Fehler aufgefallen, aber nur oberflächliche Sachen die keine Auswirkungen auf den allgemeinen Betrieb haben. Allgemein halte ich ISPConfig 3 bis jetzt für stabil, allerdings in diversen IP Sachen lief was falsch...

Gruß,
Benny


----------

